# طلب . حل مشكلة التصاق الانابيب



## مهند البصراوي (28 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عاوز اعمل مشروع عن حل مشكلة الstick pipe فياريت لو كنتم تساعدوني في اي معلومات 
تعرفونه لكي اعمل مشروع يليق بالمقام -__-

وياريت تكون المعلومات بالانكليزي واذا كانت مترجمة انكليزي عربي شيء كبير ورائع 

تحياتي ...


----------



## مهند البصراوي (28 فبراير 2012)

محدش رد واااي


----------



## مهند البصراوي (5 مارس 2012)

الا يوجد من يساعدني !!!


----------



## مهندس عباس82 (9 مارس 2012)

اعذرني


----------



## ankedo36 (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخ مهند الموضوع كلش بسيط وسهل وعندي العديد من الكتب بالغة الانكليزية عن التصاق الانابيب وانشاء الله ارسلها الك وانت تستفاد منها


----------



## الاسطى محمد (13 مارس 2012)

*محاولة*



مهند البصراوي قال:


> محدش رد واااي



و الله ياخي انا مش فاهم ايش قصدك بالتصاق الانابيب لاكن حصل معايا نفس المشكلة في عملي و ذالك عند انثناء احد الكوربات و كان السبب الرئيسي هو حدوث cavitation 
بامكانك مرجعة المشركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=319212&p=2622930&posted=1#post2622930


----------



## ankedo36 (20 مارس 2012)

اخي الاسطى محمد الكتاب الذي نشرته اعلاه يتعلق بالمضخات وليس بطلب الاخ مهند البصراوي


----------

